# Sind das gute Gamer Pc's ?



## Demonx2014 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich will mir gerne einen Gamer Pc zu legen für Spiele wie : S4 League , Slender , Nostale , Minecraft,Cod, Faceook Spiele und so weiter.
Habe bereits 2 fertig Pc's rausgesucht sind die gut und wenn ja welcher ist besser ?
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge für einen Gamer Pc bis max 850/900 € ?

Gamer PC Intel, i7-4770 4x3,4 GHz, 8GB, 1000GB HDD, GTX760 -2GB, Win7 | eBay

und

Gamer PC Intel I7 4770 4x 3.900 Mhz Geforce GTX 750 Ti 2GB MSI Gaming TF 8GB Ram | eBay

Lieben Gruß Demonx2014


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2014)

Diese Rechner sind Schund. Top Prozessor, mittelmäßige Grafikkarte, der Rest möglichst billig und der Rechner dann noch mindestens 200 Euro zu teuer. Dabei bekommt man für 800 bis 900 Euro schon wirklich einen guten Rechner, wenn man statt des i7 "nur" einen i5 nimmt und dafür ein vernünftiges Netzteil und eine anständige Grafikkarte kauft. Wenn du selbst nicht bauen willst, lass dir hier einen Rechner zusammenstellen und bestell den dann z. B. bei Alternate und lass den da zusammenbauen. Da bekommst du mehr für's Geld.


----------



## Enisra (11. Mai 2014)

ja
Das sind so Rechner wie man beim Mediamarkt bekommt, die zwar besseren Preis und Grafikkarten haben, dennoch aber zum einem vollkommen unterdimensioniert sind für die CPU und auch zum Spielen ungeeignet sind


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für eine individuelle Konfiguration im gennanten Preisbereich:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die R9 280X ist ca. 25% schneller als die GTX 760 und ca. 80% schneller als die GTX 750 Ti. Außerdem hättest du eine SSD und auch bei Netzteil, Board und Gehäuse keine kurzlebigen Billigheimer.

Wenn du dir nicht zutraust, den PC selbst zusammenzubauen, dann kannst du dir den Rechner bei den meisten Shops auch fertig zuschicken lassen. Bei hardwareversand.de kostet das beispielsweise 30€.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

DIe PCs wären zwar für Deine Zwecke sicher gut genug, vor allem der mit der GTX 760, da Du keine Grafikhungrigen Spiele angibst - aber viel zu teuer! Der PC von TrintyBlade wäre in der Tat bei gleichem Preis viel stärker für Games, und wenn Du eine Grafikkarte nimmst, die so stark wie die GTX 760 ist, wäre der nochmal 50-60€ billiger.

Und ggf. wegen so was wie minecraft aber statt der i5-4570 lieber einen Xeon E3-1230v3 nehmen, der ist fast identisch zum i7-4770, kostet aber nur 200€ (statt 250-300€)


----------



## Demonx2014 (12. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DIe PCs wären zwar für Deine Zwecke sicher gut genug, vor allem der mit der GTX 760, da Du keine Grafikhungrigen Spiele angibst - aber viel zu teuer! Der PC von TrintyBlade wäre in der Tat bei gleichem Preis viel stärker für Games, und wenn Du eine Grafikkarte nimmst, die so stark wie die GTX 760 ist, wäre der nochmal 50-60€ billiger.
> 
> Und ggf. wegen so was wie minecraft aber statt der i5-4570 lieber einen Xeon E3-1230v3 nehmen, der ist fast identisch zum i7-4770, kostet aber nur 200€ (statt 250-300€)



Was ist denn besser i5-4570 und Xeon E3-1230v3 und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen beiden ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Demonx2014 schrieb:


> Was ist denn besser i5-4570 und Xeon E3-1230v3 und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen beiden ?


 Der i5-4570 oder auch 4670 hat 4 Kerne, der Xeon E3-1230v oder auch i7-4770 hat auch 4 kerne, aber pro Kern 2 "Threads", quasi Aufgaben. Effektiv sind das also 8 Kerne. Das kann bei eigen Anwendungen ein Vorteil sein, wenn die von mehr als 4 kernen profitieren bzw. alle Kerne auch gut nutzen. Die meisten Games nutzen das gar nicht, daher gibt es DERZEIT noch keine Vorteile, aber da die neuen Spielekonsolen 8 Kerne haben, könnte es in einiger Zeit ein Vorteil werden. und bei minecraft könntest Du dich mal erkundigen, ob es was bringt


----------



## Demonx2014 (12. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der i5-4570 oder auch 4670 hat 4 Kerne, der Xeon E3-1230v oder auch i7-4770 hat auch 4 kerne, aber pro Kern 2 "Threads", quasi Aufgaben. Effektiv sind das also 8 Kerne. Das kann bei eigen Anwendungen ein Vorteil sein, wenn die von mehr als 4 kernen profitieren bzw. alle Kerne auch gut nutzen. Die meisten Games nutzen das gar nicht, daher gibt es DERZEIT noch keine Vorteile, aber da die neuen Spielekonsolen 8 Kerne haben, könnte es in einiger Zeit ein Vorteil werden. und bei minecraft könntest Du dich mal erkundigen, ob es was bringt


 
Also wäre der Xeon E3-1230v besser ?

Und bei welchen Websites kann man den Pc zusammen bauen lassen bis jetzt weiß ich nur bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## Demonx2014 (12. Mai 2014)

Habe mal versucht die Sachen von TrinityBlade bei hardwareversand rausgesucht.
Und manche Sachen etwas geändert.
Ich finde aber nicht die Grafikkarte die TrinityBlade rausgesucht hat.

Meine Fragen wären noch :

1. Kann mir wer einen Link von einer guten Grafikkarte schicken bei hardwareversand ?
2. Passt das alles zusammen?
3. Brauche ich noch Lüfter ?
4. Xeon E3-1230v eine gute Wahl?
5. Ist ein Langzeits-Belastungsftest für 40€ sinnvoll ?
6. Noch andere Vorschläge oder Tipps ?

Hier der Link :

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

 Danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Du findest die Karte sicher nicht, weil bei hardwareversand.de vorsichtshalber ein Netzteil mit so viel Watt genommen wird, wie es der Grafikkartenhersteller "empfiehlt", und für die R9 280X wird mehr als 500W empfohlen, obwohl ein gutes Markennetzteil mit Nenwert 350-400W schon reichen würde. Das machen die Hersteller, damit auch sehr "billige" Netzteile funktionieren. Da steht dann "mindestens 550W", weil ein "no name" mit 400-450W teils bei längerer Last am Stück nur so stark wie ein gutes mit 300W, und DAS würde nicht reichen - da schreiben die lieber "mindestens 550W" oder so

Was Du bei Deiner bisherigen konfiguration problemlos auch mit dem BeQUiet 500W dazunehmen kannst, wäre eine Nvidia GTX 770, in dem Fall eine Palit GTX 770 - die kostet dann aber etwas mehr - die Karte wäre ca. gleich stark wie eine AMD R9 280X, wobei Dir Trinity auch eine ungewöhnlich günstige rausgesucht hat - an sich kosten die auch eher 250-270€ (zumindest die lieferbaren  ) - oder auch eine MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, die kostet 245€ und wäre dann aber ein bisschen langsamer, aber nicht viel langsamer als eine GTX 770. ODER Du streichst das Netzteil, nimmst ZUERST eine R9 280X und DANACH ein Netzteil - da werden Dir vermutlich dann Modelle ab 550W angezeigt. Da wäre eines für ebenfalls ca 50-70€ gut, egal wie viel Watt das dann hat


Lüfter: vielleicht noch ein langsamer 120mm für vorne, so 600 U/Min, maximal 800 U/min. Und für die CPU eventuell einen CPU-Kühler, FALLS dir ein sehr leiser PC wichtig ist.

Der Xeon ist Top, aber es KANN sein, dass der im Vergleich im i5-4570 in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren keine Vorteile zeigt, und dann hättest Du halt "zu viel" ausgeben - aber das wäre das "schlimmste", was passieren kann 


Langzeitbelastung ist an sich egal, denn der PC muss so, wie er ist, gut laufen - sollte er das nicht tun, wäre das ein Grund für eine berechtigte Reklamation. Du musst aber natürlich vor einer Reklamation selber dafür sorgen, dass wirklich alles an Windows, Treibern usw. aktuell ist.


Letzter Tipp: brauchst Du wirklich BluaRay? Ein DVD-Brenner kostet 30€ weniger. Und BluRay als Standard für Games usw. für den PC ist bisher noch nicht in Aussicht.


----------



## Demonx2014 (12. Mai 2014)

So nochmal überarbeitet :

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Was mir gerade noch mal einfällt brauche ich noch eine Soundkarte ?

Ist der Pc jetzt besser ( bei den Lüftern war ich etwas überfordert ) ?
Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir auch nicht 100%tig sicher aber ich denke es passt.
Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten was einzusparen ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Du kannst als Board auch das ASRock B85 Pro4 nehmen, wäre auf Lager und auch ein bisschen günstiger.

Beim RAM das Crucial Ballistix Sports DDR3-1600, ist auch günstiger.


Spart nicht viel, aber ein bisschen. Hier meine Anpassung: hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Gehäuselüfter kann man wohl nicht direkt dazutun, aber tu zB den be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm Low-Speed  in den Warenkorb mit rein, und bei der Bestellung kannst Du dann als kommentar mit eingaben, dass der bitte vorne mit eingebaut werden soll.


----------



## Demonx2014 (12. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst als Board auch das ASRock B85 Pro4 nehmen, wäre auf Lager und auch ein bisschen günstiger.
> 
> Beim RAM das Crucial Ballistix Sports DDR3-1600, ist auch günstiger.
> 
> ...



Danke 

Brauche ich eigentlich noch eine Soundkarte oder nicht ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du SEHR gute Kopfhörer / Lautsprecher hast, dann lohnt sich eine Soundkarte. Ansonsten nicht - was nutzt Du denn?


----------



## Demonx2014 (13. Mai 2014)

Naja eigentlich nur normal also ohne Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer/headset


----------



## EngelEngelchen (13. Mai 2014)

Demonx2014 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich nur normal also ohne Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer/headset


 
Dann brauchst du keine zusätzliche Soundkarte. Da reicht der Sound entweder über HDMI bzw. direkt über das Mainboard.


----------



## Demonx2014 (18. Mai 2014)

Habe den nochmal geändert ist der jetzt besser ? :
-Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150	214,90 €


-MSI B85-G43, ATX, Sockel 1150	71,73 €

-Zalman CNPS5X Performa CPU-Kühler	14,72 €

-8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9	62,23 €

-BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil	53,98 €

-Thermaltake Berlin 630W	48,65 €

-XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort	246,10 €

-Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s	48,74 €

-Crucial M500 120GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm	59,55 €

-LG GH24NS bare schwarz	13,32 €

-OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation	79,90 €

-Rechner - Zusammenbau	29,99 €

-Windows Aktivierung inklusive aktueller Updates für Ihr gewähltes Betriebssystem	5,00 €

-be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm Low-Speed	11,57 €

Gesamtpreis: 960,38 €


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Der ist auf jeden Fall optimal von Preis-Leistung her. Aber vlt. nen ETWAS besseren CPU-Kühler nehmen, auch wenn Du den dann wohl selber einbauen musst, denn erst so ab 20€ wird es wirklich lohnenswert leiser. Ansonsten kann man auch gleich beim Box-Lüfter bleiben


----------



## Demonx2014 (18. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der ist auf jeden Fall optimal von Preis-Leistung her. Aber vlt. nen ETWAS besseren CPU-Kühler nehmen, auch wenn Du den dann wohl selber einbauen musst, denn erst so ab 20€ wird es wirklich lohnenswert leiser. Ansonsten kann man auch gleich beim Box-Lüfter bleiben


 
Ich habe kein Plan vom einbauen :/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Demonx2014 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Plan vom einbauen :/


 Das ist echt nicht schwer - kannst ja mal zB ne Anleitung von einem der 20-25€ Kühler runterladen. Ansonsten belass es ruhig beim Zalman


----------



## Demonx2014 (18. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist echt nicht schwer - kannst ja mal zB ne Anleitung von einem der 20-25€ Kühler runterladen. Ansonsten belass es ruhig beim Zalman


 
Ich glaub ich belass es mal beim Zalman *faul bin*


----------



## Demonx2014 (18. Mai 2014)

Habe jetzt ein anderes Netzteil genommen 
Thermaltake Smart Power 630W 
das ist doch auch gut geeignet dafür oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Jo, kannst Du auch nehmen


----------



## Demonx2014 (19. Mai 2014)

So bestellt mal sehen wann der Pc ankommt 
Super Beratung hier bekommen danke ! 

Weiß wer wie lange das ca dauert ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2014)

Also, das kann ggf. schon am gleichen Abend rausgehen, sofern Du per Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme bestellt. Per Vorab-Überweisung warten die, bis das Geld da ist. Bei MIR per Onlinebanking von Sparkasse zu deren Sparkassenkonto wird mir immer der Geldeingang am nächsten morgen bestätigt, abends geht das Paket raus. Ich bestell zwar immer nur Einzelteile, aber bei PCs soll es meiner Erfahrung nach an sich auch am gleichen Tag meistens rausgehen


----------

